# What's for Dinner?



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

I cook every night and I get tired of eating the same things....SOOOOOOOO

What are you having for dinner? 


Tonight---I think I'm going to bbq (just got my braces off and I'm making up for 2 years of not being able to eat gooooooood food.)


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, can I move in with you? 

LOL!

I'm not sure, but it just might be oatmeal for now.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

KUPUS.......if u dont know...ask.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Greek salad at my house! YUM! I was SO craving one too. Lol.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

KUPUS, what's that? 

Greek salad sounds DEEEEEEELICIOUS!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

its a bosnian cuisine with boiled cabbage, meat.....mmmm delicious..,i got the mornin munchies....4 those who dont know where bosnia is...its on the other side of the adriatic right across frm italy....my h birthplace


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Interesing - thank you.
I had no idea.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> KUPUS.......if u dont know...ask.


Kinda like sauerkraut?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> Kinda like sauerkraut?


whats sauerkraut??? i smoke alot so i had hot dogs, then some ice cream(chocolate n strawberry) , corn on the cob and a ramen noodles soup with hot sauce and lime........uuumm yum....


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

sauerkraut is gross...thats what it is...i want some tacos! yes!


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

mmmmm i love sauerkraut lol...especially mixed in with mashed potatoes yummy


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> sauerkraut is gross...thats what it is...i want some tacos! yes!


LOL i'm not talking about the stuff you find at hotdog stands. My Grams is from Germany so she makes it the REAL way. with dumpings, bacon, onion, green apple, and those little smokie sausages lol. I guess it's an acquired taste.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Tonight I grilled venison burgers with corn on the cob, baked beans, peas, tater tots and salad. OH and a big glass of ice cold sweet tea.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oooh I would kill for some lemonade... I had beef tips mashed potatoes, brown gravy green beans and apple sauce tonight. Texas Roadhouse baby!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

tonight is one of those what ever you can find nights after 5 hours in a garden you can cook your own supper lmfao


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

smith family kennels said:


> tonight is one of those what ever you can find nights after 5 hours in a garden you can cook your own supper lmfao


LOL...I do that often.

DANG I LOVE SWEET TEA! I make it all the time in the summer! except I started using splenda  because I started training more seriously and I've been trying to firm up LOL, recently it's been protien shake and yogurt in the morning, small lunch like a salad or mized veggies and a protien shake for dinner. I've been craving solid food lol.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

We cooked a pork shoulder in BBQ sauce in the Crock Pot for over 9 hours. Then we shredded it with two forks, put it on a hamburger bun, topped it with cole slaw and had delicious pulled pork sandwiches. God bless them piggies! :rofl:


----------

